# Substrate for redfoots



## saleena.lewis (Jul 28, 2020)

For some reason it has been a debatable topic between a few other members and I on substrate for redfoot tortoises. I currently use a mixture of organic top soil and eco earth (coco choir). It was brought to my attention that this could lead to complications if eaten. My yearling redfoot eats anything he can find (including rocks) but he has never ate any substrate. Is this a problematic substrate or will it work? Please help me!!!


----------



## saleena.lewis (Jul 28, 2020)

This is the top soil that i use.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 28, 2020)

The problem with “top soil” like you have pictured is that producers just mulch together anything and everything & label it as top soil. Some good stuff, some bad stuff, some toxic to animals, some not. It’s sold as a product to grow plants, not raise reptiles. Some soils are augmented with fertilizers, or vermiculite or perlite, etc. Sooo, hou don’t know what you have, you don’t know what your tort might ingest.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 28, 2020)

Safe bet would be to change it. Like he said, you never know what they put in there.

I use cypress for my redfoot and I love it and its affordable ? I just dump water into the corners when humidity gets lower than 80


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

Outdoors I use cypress mulch on top of my good Florida dirt.
It breaks down and becomes very rich over time.
Indoors I use Orchid Bark with top soil.
But as mentioned, all top soil isn't the same.
Straight Orchid bark when in doubt.
And the rock eating is usually caused by a mineral deficiency. I've found that by adding a few chunks of Cuttlebone around, mine stop eating rocks.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 28, 2020)

saleena.lewis said:


> For some reason it has been a debatable topic between a few other members and I on substrate for redfoot tortoises. I currently use a mixture of organic top soil and eco earth (coco choir). It was brought to my attention that this could lead to complications if eaten. My yearling redfoot eats anything he can find (including rocks) but he has never ate any substrate. Is this a problematic substrate or will it work? Please help me!!!


Next time you change your substrate if you really want to use soil just dig some up in your yard. That's what I do for my Redfoots. I put a few inches of soil then I put a layer of Cypress mulch or Orchid bark over that. This seems to help with humidity and it makes it so you can grow plants.


----------



## saleena.lewis (Jul 28, 2020)

He has a cuttle bone in his cage but he has never eaten it. I believe he eats the rocks because it looks like his mazuri tortoise diet.


----------

